# Check these out!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

These are so awesome and what a great idea. I am going to be on the lookout for thrift store doilies now!
http://www.kootoyoo.com/2010/11/how-to-make-doily-covered-soaps.html


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

What a neat idea.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ehhe. good idea  Doilies make great little girl purses, too. simply cut heavier material to the size of a pair of doilies, and stitch the it all together. Add a cord for a shoulder strap and "poof!" it's a dressy purse for chuch


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

chickenista said:


> These are so awesome and what a great idea. I am going to be on the lookout for thrift store doilies now!
> http://www.kootoyoo.com/2010/11/how-to-make-doily-covered-soaps.html


Wow, that is a great idea. I will show my wife. We recently made a huge batch of soap and were wondering how to present it as gifts to our friends and family. Thanks Chickenista.

Berekot,

jd


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I like that! Thanks!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Super cute and easy! We have soap in boutiques- will try this for valentines day.....


----------

